# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Macbook pro mid 2012 και ηλ. ρεύμα

## aris956

Γεια σας,
Αγόρασα πρόσφατα από ebay ένα μεταχειρισμένο macbook pro 13" mid 2012. Το λάπτοπ είναι γενικά σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και αυτός είναι ο μόνος λόγος που μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να το κρατήσω. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ενόσω χρησιμοποιώ το λάπτοπ με πιάνει ρεύμα. Σαν μικρές δονήσεις ας πούμε που μου μουδιάζουν το χέρι. Διαβάζω σε φόρουμ κλπ ότι μπορεί να έχει θέμα γείωσης και να αλλάξω φορτιστή κλπ, αλλά το θέμα με το ρεύμα υπάρχει και όσο δουλεύω από μπαταρία (σε μικρότερο βαθμό). Είχα σκοπό έτσι κι αλλιώς να αλλάξω και τη μπαταρία και το φορτιστή. Το θέμα είναι, αξίζει και καθόλου να ρίξω λεφτά στο μηχάνημα, ή να προσπαθήσω να το γυρίσω στον πωλητή μέσω paypal buyer protection; Το λάπτοπ κόστισε 450 ευρώ με SSD και ως γνωστόν η αλλαγή της μπαταρίας είναι ακριβή. Οπότε διστάζω να μπω στη διαδικασία μήπως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι καν η μπαταρία/φορτιστής, αλλά κάτι πολύ πιο ακριβό/μη επιδιορθώσιμο. Έχει κανείς αντίστοιχη εμπειρία ή κάποια πρόταση?

----------

